# Chicago Area -- Looking for a game?



## Obnomauk (Mar 13, 2007)

Greetings,

If you are in the Chicago area and looking for a game might I direct your attention to the Chicago Area RPG Nexus we have three active games running (some seeking players others not) and others in the area looking to start or join a game.  

I myself and seeking one more player for my Monday night game.  We are meeting near Western and Cermak in the city.  If you are interested and would like more details on the game please email me.

Thank you for your time,
-David


----------



## Obnomauk (Mar 24, 2007)

*Still on the look out for one Player*

Hello all,

We are still looking for one player for a Monday night campaign.

A few more details to possibly entice:  
* We are running a Home Brew campaign setting called Mystic Thresholds.
* Current Campaign is Ghosts of Enginal 
* Campaign in General is a High Powered 3.5 D&D game 
* No PC Fatalities so far.    

More details are available for interested individuals email me directly at obnomauk@yahoo.com


----------



## logan9a (Mar 25, 2007)

If you're looking for a game to join on FRI/SAT, drop me an e-mail at logan9a@yahoo.com 

(Hoffman Estates, IL)


----------

